# omega-3/fish oil?



## ant (Jun 18, 2010)

okay so i just started taking fish oil about two days ago. i take 3 750mg pills a day. is that enough dose and does it really help slleviate depression/anxiety problems?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ant said:


> okay so i just started taking fish oil about two days ago. i take 3 750mg pills a day. is that enough dose and does it really help slleviate depression/anxiety problems?


eat the fish instead, and eat vegetables beside the fish, that got 5x more effect than the oil.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine are 1000 mg each and I take 3 per day as directed by the bottle. Not really sure if that helps or not I just went by the bottle.


----------

